# Cypripedium formosanum and Cyp Lady Dorine



## fundulopanchax (May 9, 2020)

Here is Cyp formosanum and a Cyp formosanum hybrid, Lady Dorine, both blooming now. Lady Dorine is a hybrid of formosanum with fasciolatum and is one of my favorites. I find the flowers to be quite elegant and beautiful with their faithful reproduction of their parent formosanum, and while the overall habit of the plant is more like the fasciolatum parent, the leaves are somewhat round like formosanum. I have made several fasciolatum hybrids and like all of them - I wish I had made Lady Dorine, but it was made by Opstaele and registered in 2008. I purchased 10 plants 5 years ago from Anthura via Hardy Orchid Wholesalers. I thought people would like them but I still have 4 of them and now wouldn't part with them. They have been slow to clump for me but I think they were slightly too shaded in their bed (and formosanum spreads but runners, which Lady Dorine does not have, and fasciolatum is often seen as single stems, even in the wild. I limbed the trees over the bed this Spring and already I see new stems being produced.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 9, 2020)

They are both gorgeous Ron. Glad they are doing well for you.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 9, 2020)

I’d be interested in buying a division of lady dorine (presumes it will do well in formosanum conditions).


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 10, 2020)

Hi, Linus, I can provide one this Fall.
Best,


----------



## abax (May 10, 2020)

Spectacular Cyps.


----------

